# Ever Feel Very Overwhelmed by Your MAC Collection?



## abbyquack (Apr 4, 2009)

So I know we all love our MAC here, and it's true that it is totally awesome, but do you ever feel that it's just like taking over your life, literally or figuratively? I have so much makeup that it's just overflowing in my storage areas- it's just everywhere right now, I don't even know how to contain it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Add to the fact that I've been on somewhat of a shopping spree the past little while, meaning it keeps getting bigger and bigger and bigger. Then I feel like I can't stop buying, which is really obnoxious. I'm so worried that if I skip a product now, I'm going to regret it later. Certainly these LE collections are what makes MAC's $$, but then takes mine!! 

And then I get all paranoid that someone's gonna break in to my house and take my thousands of $$ worth of makeup. I'm so overprotective of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone ever feel similarly?


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 4, 2009)

^ I def know what you mean... If I am traveling somewhere, I look up to see what CCO is nearby so I can go check it out.  And I promised my husband I wouldn't buy anymore makeup for a month... I didnt even make it a week
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think this message board helps either lol


----------



## Tahti (Apr 4, 2009)

Ugh, I know...
I am NOT good at managing to not spend my money on makeup (MAC and Illamasqua are my two vices). I get a grant from the government as I go to college (740euro a month)... I always make sure to take out my months rent to make sure I don't spend it (320e) and without fail, I spend EVERY SINGLE CENT on makeup, every single month.
It's gotten to the point where I've had to make sure I stick to a strict budget of 80e per week - 60+ of which goes on clothes and makeup, and 20 goes on sushi and cigarettes. Oh, my life xDDD

Makeup addiction : your face rejoices, your bank balance says OUCH!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

I am overwhelmed everyday...I have over 250 l/s and l/g, 16 pro palettes, 5 blush palettes, 30 MSF's  so imagine all the other items...I have stuff I can never or will never wear...yet I keep buying more....I ask people what color they are wearing and go buy it only to realize I already had it...but because my collection is out of control i forgot....I am really at times ashamed of myself...I truly know it is an addiction and I am pissed that I can't just say NO!! My friend and i have put ourselves on a restricted Buy for awhile because we are both just pretty fed up with ourselves and the MAC addiction.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 4, 2009)

Werd to everything you said abbyquack. I just don't want to think about it right now. : /


----------



## elongreach (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't have AS massive a collection as some of you, but I can fill a 5 drawer container just to give you a picture and I feel overwhelmed sometimes.  I think it's a lot of choices.  Am I in the mood for purple, or pink, or smokey, oh I haven't used blue in a while.  After a while, I start to think, do I really need this blue/green that looks a lot like Surreal and Steamy and Warm Chill, blah, blah blah.  You have to have the pure willpower to know how to edit your collection.

In these times, I find myself more selective about what I'm purchasing (that's probably MACs fault more than my "willpower").  I also keep a chart of my purchases on Google docs, so I know exactly what I'm spending on my hobbies. 

If you really are overwhelmed I would suggest maybe letting someone close to you know and maybe give yourself an allowance for makeup every month or quarter.  I would pick someone who isn't the one that nags you about how much money you spend on makeup.  Find someone who can just maybe tell you to slow down.  Like Tish has a friend who has the same problem, so they can relate, and have a relationship where they can say STOP!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ I agree...and I get snappy at her when she tells me I don't need it and vice versa...but at the end of the day we so appreciate the support we give each other. I just came to the point where I know that there has to be more important things to spend my money on than another slightly different shade of green, red, purple..and getting pulled into the hype is where it all begins....Limit your time in the collection threads....it will draw you in to over spending. I don't have to have everything everyone else has. I have other colors that I can create the same look with...that is what my friend and I do...we like the challenge of looking at our stash and figuring out how we can duplicate that new quad....that new lipstick....etc...


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with what everyone has said, it is completely overwhelming to me at times. I've actually unsubed to a couple of the collection threads b/c I know they don't really interest me, so I cannot be tempted. One place you can count on to find me though-Color Craft thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know it's a sickness, that what my hubby tells me


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 4, 2009)

I must be in the minority. 

Don't get me wrong, I love make up, buy a lot of it, have a lot of it (but by no means as much as SOME of the collections I've seen on here) - but in comparison to everything else in my life, I have far more important things to get in a tizz about. I don't lie in bed with my traincase next to me!

My boyf and friends humour my fascination with MAC but it's all lighthearted. I only really got crazy about it over the past 2 years anyway (when I joined Specktra coincidentally!) so it's not taking over my life and I won't allow it to.

I've never bought for the sake of it and I don't understand people who do that and buy shades that don't even suit them!

I won't buy a shade if I already have something similar (hence why I can't bring myself to "collect" MSFs) - it just doesn't make financial sense to me. I certainly don't go mad in a MAC store only to put it up for sale to pay off a credit card bill a week later. If I haul, it's cos I've got the money to - end of.

I think it helps that as addictive as my personality can be at times, I can be equally as fickle..so one week I'm craving a blush or I _must have that eyeshadow and then 3 days later, I'm like "whatever". I think that's maybe why I haven't been evicted from my flat, hitting the bailiffs with a load of paintpots!

Seriously, you've got problems if you're getting into debt for makeup and I don't think it's something that should be laughed at or brushed under the carpet.

I'm proud of my collection, I don't like people poking about in it, but the bottom line is ..it's just not that serious in the cold light of day._


----------



## elongreach (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_we like the challenge of looking at our stash and figuring out how we can duplicate that new quad....that new lipstick....etc..._

 
Exactly!  Plus with all the duplicates in the quads and trios nowadays, that's very easy.  Besides, you have 250 lipsticks!  I bet if you brought 5 colors with you to MAC, you could probably match it up almost to a tee.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_ 
Seriously, you've got problems if you're getting into debt for makeup and I don't think it's something that should be laughed at or brushed under the carpet._

 
I know you probably weren't addressing me directly, but it's kind of depressing, because I really do feel like I have a problem that needs to be curbed. It's getting a bit too much, what am I ever going to do with all this makeup of mine? I've sold the things I think I can live without, but most of it isn't going anywhere, because I can't bear to part with it. Add to it the fact that I have not permanently settled down in life (I am a college student and I work in Alaska in the summer), so the fact that I've got to move around, and schlepp this huge collection with me, is a little overwhelming. But why do I feel like I need every new item? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree w/ Tish and PD... that I need to stop visiting the collection threads as much, because then I won't be swayed by what every one else is doing, and only get what I truly want. But I do love specktra, it keeps entertained through the monotonous parts of the day (school and work hehe). 

Anyways I am glad I'm not the only one that feels a bit dissatisfied with things, although I wish that none of us did have to feel that way. I just feel like I want to slow down, but then a part of me wants all the new makeup too. I'm torn


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 4, 2009)

My husband says I'm a MAC addict.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do feel overwhelmed by all the collections.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 4, 2009)

Im pretty much fed up with my collection..  I have accumulated just SO much makeup over the past years i dont know where to start.  Its getting to the point where I'm just using the same colors again and again and i have the rest of my collection neatly packed up in 3 priority mail boxes and nike shoe box.  Also it doesnt help that i LOVE to get back ups of things, espeically MSF's and eyeshadows.  I just have this fear that if the product runs out or i break it and mac doesnt repromote it, im gonna miss it soo much :\ Fear NO more!! Im getting rid of back ups!!!

But im trying to cut back.  I recently sold and still planning to sell a BUNCH of my products i hardly use.  I promise myself that i can only have 5 lipsticks and 10 lipglosses at a time and i can only buy a new one when one runs out.  Also I restricted myself to only 2-5 things from each collection.. and im not allowed to buy blushes/bronzers/beauty powders again.. no matter how much i like it.

My makeup as its own corner in the house -_- Ever since we moved I still havent found a good place to store them.





some of the boxes opened


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ Good Plan...I have cut out all lippies for I will never run out...and blushes and MSF's ...it is overwhelming....


Also....on another note...I don't think anyone is making light of the thread....Because most people on here are buying what they can afford...Just simply stating their MAC buying is getting out of hand and overwhelming as to how much makeup they have and can ever use...I buy because I can afford to buy...But yes I could spend that money on other things but that becomes other obsessions too....My point is I need to stop buying just to buy and use what I have...Period...Not because of financial reasons but because of it's getting outrageous how much makeup one person can accumulate and actually use.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ Yep agreed tish! Tbh, the only thing I really buy is makeup. I spend a little on clothes here and there, but my only expenses are the phone bill and gas and food. But still I feel like my life needs balance. I don't feel like I'm spending way too much, but maybe what I'm spending it on is way too much for me. It's a little unusual, and I feel there's maybe a psychological reason behind it that I don't really know about.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sara and I said the exact same thing today...We use makeup to fill a void...but we don't know exactly what that void is ..... Maybe boredom....Not sure...But it has to be a reason that ENOUGH is never ENOUGH..when it's overflowing


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_...Not because of financial reasons but because of it's getting outrageous how much makeup one person can accumulate and actually use._

 

word tish!
i feel this way too sometimes. and sometimes when my BF just tuts at my makeup stash, i remind him of his car hobby!!

i travel around alot due to my study, and i have a giant heavy duty tool box for all my makeup, which makes me VERY aware that i have alot of stuff. 
but i have one solid rule: no backups in no circumstances!!!!
a good example of this was merrily blush. i am NC15, and merrily=very very pigmented. so pigmented that i doubt that i am EVER going to run out of it lol


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 5, 2009)

I get overwhelmed by many collection and I've tried limiting my budget to certain things that I want from each collection and I end up buying almost everything from a collection (i.e. Hello Kitty). I get scared that if I skip a collection, I will regret it and will feel like a complete idiot for skipping a collection that I'm sought after. I'm now limiting how much that I'm spending every two weeks since this out of control spending has got to be put to a stop.


----------



## TexasBelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh, I know the feeling! My makeup is overtaking our bathroom . . . and we have very little counter space in there to begin with. I know that I buy more than I need, but I'm kind of in an experimental phase right now, trying to figure out what works on me and what doesn't, and which brands I like and which I don't.

I have discovered, for example, that mineral foundations with bismuth break me out, and that Stila eyeshadows don't show up on my eyelids, and that Lancome and L'Oreal mascara makes my eyes burn. I have found that most blue eyeshadow looks disastrous on me, and that red lipstick looks far better on me than pink.

But discovering these things cost me a fair amount of $$ . . . and I don't just want to toss products in the trash (well, I got rid of the eye-burning mascara,  at least). And so products are piling up. Sometime I need to sanitize the products I know I'll probably never use again, and see if any of my friends want them. 

At least I have pretty good willpower when it comes to new collections. I was able to pass on Hello Kitty completely, and only bought two things from Sugar Sweet. But Style Warriors is another matter all together . . . that looks so fab. 

And see, there I go again! Planning ahead to buy products I really don't need. It's quite the vicious cycle, but it's fun, too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^ it is fun...But try not to keep your makeup in the bathroom if you can....the moisture/dampness will ruin it quicker than you would like...


----------



## miss_primer (Apr 5, 2009)

I think that being on a forum dedicated to makeup more than anything drives us all to buy more than we would expect.  I bought way more from hello kitty than i thought i would ever want because of all the chatter in the thread.  I have been on other forums, all dedicated to other things.  Once you get caught up in other people excitement for items or collections, you definitely find yourself buying more than you planned on.  Example...i was on a forum dedicated to handbags then i got a little obsessed with handbags..then it was a forum dedicated to haircare and i got a little bit obsessed with my hair.  I trying to have the perfect curl definition...lol...and the best conditioner.  With mac i seem to be a little bit more tame.  Even though i am new to makeup and collecting, i have a better idea of what works for me. 

I guess all i am really trying to say is that its easy to get swept up in other people's excitement and their holy grail item...regardless if you really want or need that product/collection.


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 5, 2009)

I feel overwhelmed when I think about the things I am missing out on because of makeup. Like going out with my friends every weekend and buying nice outfits but to be honest it's a sacrafice im willing to make.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 5, 2009)

My collection is out of control and it has been for quite sometime now.  I have been selling off quite a bit but I get really sad when I let something go.  I don't know why though because I have eye shadows from collections in 2001 that I have never even touched.  NOT ONCE!!  If I haven't used it in 8 years I am not going to use it.  I have a real problem letting go of my stuff though.  

I don't go into debt because of my MAC habit but lately I have been feeling really guilty for spending so much on more of the what I already have too much of.

I love MAC but I do feel that I need a little break.  Like Tish said MAC (and other makeup) fills a void.  For me I can only guess that is because makeup is one size fits all.  It is never is too small, too tight, etc.  MAC always fits!  I don't know if that makes sense at all.  

I am trying really hard at the moment to focus my energy on my health.  I am trying to get as obsessed with that as I do my MAC habit!  

I am always going to love MAC regardless we just need to take a small break right now.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 5, 2009)

ALL the time! lol


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I love MAC but I do feel that I need a little break. Like Tish said MAC (and other makeup) fills a void. For me I can only guess that is because makeup is one size fits all. It is never is too small, too tight, etc. MAC always fits! I don't know if that makes sense at all. 

I am trying really hard at the moment to focus my energy on my health. I am trying to get as obsessed with that as I do my MAC habit! 

I am always going to love MAC regardless we just need to take a small break right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea Katie, that definitely makes sense, I think that by wearing makeup I can be beautiful, and each product I buy, I imagine that it will make me the most beautiful woman in the world...well, it does make feel good when i wear it, but having stacks and stacks of it isn't gonna make sense! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I am trying to focus on my physical health right now too. I figure if I spend as much time on it as on my makeup, it will be a great success. Probably not as exciting, but rewarding


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi ladies!

I tend to go in phases with MAC.  I'll go for months not caring about any new collections that come out and then come back to MAC and be like, omg, what did I miss?  And then follow it for months and then cycle back.   Right now, I'm in the "MSF" phase again...I guess perfect timing with Colour Craft coming out.

One of the things that I do every so often is list out the things that I want in my collection.  For example:

- 1 perfect red lipstick
- 1 nude YLBB lipcolor
- 1 powder
- 1 or 2 bronzers
- 1 or 2 highlighters
- 1 peach blush, 1 pink blush, etc.

You get the idea...then, I set aside the product that fills that requirement.  Then I look at the rest of my stash and think -- okay, what out of this is unique that I didn't account for and that I should keep?  

The rest goes up for sale/swap.

It works really well with paring down my nail polish collection, handbags, clothese, whatever...and it works okay with my makeup...

Sometimes I just draw the line, like, since I started a family and about to have my 2nd kid in the next couple weeks -- I ask, "what am i going to realistically be wearing in the next year or so?  do i really need 5 sparkly black glitter liners if i might be going clubbing 2x?".






Either way, I totally know how you guys feel though, and that's when I clean out my collection usually.

I'm horrible though, I can't pass up LE...I'll buy what I can and then decide later if I want to keep or sell/swap.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_My collection is out of control and it has been for quite sometime now. I have been selling off quite a bit but I get really sad when I let something go. I don't know why though because I have eye shadows from collections in 2001 that I have never even touched. NOT ONCE!! If I haven't used it in 8 years I am not going to use it. I have a real problem letting go of my stuff though. 

I don't go into debt because of my MAC habit but lately I have been feeling really guilty for spending so much on more of the what I already have too much of.

I love MAC but I do feel that I need a little break. Like Tish said MAC (and other makeup) fills a void. For me I can only guess that is because makeup is one size fits all. It is never is too small, too tight, etc. MAC always fits! I don't know if that makes sense at all. 

I am trying really hard at the moment to focus my energy on my health. I am trying to get as obsessed with that as I do my MAC habit! 

I am always going to love MAC regardless we just need to take a small break right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So true Katie.....Makeup gives that instant Gratification....No wait for results...it's instant. 
It covers for that moment...Weight Problems, Stress, Lonliness, Depression, Marital Wows, Job issues etc....Because all of those take time and commitment....makeup doesn't....
So true...One size fits all..and one size pleases most....
I open my train case and...all these wonderful colors are screaming Pick me Pick me....and I look right over them 85% of the time and go straight to my tried and trues...But I have to have every shade of red lipstick...I have to have every MSF because one has a slightly lighter gold shimmer than the other 20...I am by no means saying I am going to Stop buying...I am saying I am making wiser choices based on what I really think I will wear and what i really need in my collection...No buying because everyone thinks it's great and because everyone says Oh it's a must have. I will not buy another b/u ...I have never gotten to one b/u other than foundation and that is sold everyday....Why buy b/u's .. The mentality of ...I have to buy it now because what if I want it later...thats dead...if I don't want it now I don;t need it now...hell I may be dead later. makeup will always be around...diff shade, diff packaging...but available...My health which I need to concentrate more on will not...it's pretty time sensitive...so i have just made the conscious effort to care about ME as much as i care about MAC.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 5, 2009)

amen to that sister! great words, tish and many others.

well to me, i totally live by the MAC is one size fits all. i have gained weight in the past year so I can't fit my clothes anymore, heels hurt my feet even though i try to persuade myself that it's worth the pain, food just makes me gain weight. Of course, i always wanna look better and feel better about myself. that's when makeup comes in. i just keep convincing myself i need a 2352nd shade of medium brown or whatever when i know i have enough makeup for myself and any children i may bear. it's nuts. i tell ya. 

i am currently tryin to sell some of the stuff from my stash that i know i won't use just so i can have a little extra money. which will probably go towards new makeup that i convince myself that i "need." and yes i do feel sad when one of my items sell and i have to let it go. it's bad, i tell ya.

edit: another thing I wanted to add is that, so many people have their HG this and HG that. I don't think I really have HG's. Honestly, sometimes I'll love a product and then a few weeks later, i'll think it's too brown or too red...just not absolutely perfect. I don't know if it's just my mind subconsciously telling me that there is gonna be something better out there. Then the bad part is that, I start believing that I could probably find something better so I'll go out and buy a bunch more stuff, hoping that I'll find my HG. at the end, i'm left with too many products and none of them i really love and none of them will ever become my HG


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think the hype of the LE gets us all in trouble and than if U afford it you buy it.I gave up using/buying other brands because I don`t want n dupes and I`m satisfied with Mac quality.
Whenever the info of a new collection comes out I`m so caught with it but as times goes by I try to dupe the colors till it comes out and I usually buy 2-3 max(excluding brushes) items from some collections. I skip many of them-not a big deal( mac will repromote their biggest sellers quick )
I`m not overwhelmed because my collection is not that big- and I`m done buying dupes (highlighters-I have a full 15 palette no more- no matter how interesting it sounds or looks like-I have enough, or I have magnetic fields I don`t need the similars that comes with style warriors or naked honey, or more pink blushes, or any palette that has a black es or a es that i already have-skip). I really wanted a lot from rose romance, know I`m done to 3 items, probably I won`t get any -maybe  a lipgloss. Never used up a sample pigm why would I need a full jar? So i`ll pick the samples
Conclusion - reason, be honest with yourself, because at the end of the day those 2,3 items makes me very happy and satisfied


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I know you probably weren't addressing me directly, but it's kind of depressing, because I really do feel like I have a problem that needs to be curbed. It's getting a bit too much, what am I ever going to do with all this makeup of mine? I've sold the things I think I can live without, but most of it isn't going anywhere, because I can't bear to part with it. Add to it the fact that I have not permanently settled down in life (I am a college student and I work in Alaska in the summer), so the fact that I've got to move around, and schlepp this huge collection with me, is a little overwhelming. But why do I feel like I need every new item? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree w/ Tish and PD... that I need to stop visiting the collection threads as much, because then I won't be swayed by what every one else is doing, and only get what I truly want. But I do love specktra, it keeps entertained through the monotonous parts of the day (school and work hehe). _

 

No, I wasn't addressing you sweetie, it was just a general mention towards some threads I've seen lately where people have mentioned they have bills to pay, but the next min they're hauling ..only to sell it off in the sales forum 3 weeks later. The mind boggles ...

I try and work with the mantra "I've only got one face", when I get a lil' over-excited and try to buy in moderation, which I can appreciate can be really hard at times. 

We've all overspent - myself included, but at the start of year I pulled myself into check and swore I wouldn't 'go crazy' anymore. I'm a typical girly girl, who loves makeup, fashion and accessories so like to spend my money on all three. I forced myself to sell backups I didn't need and made quite a bit of profit on Ebay which was quite satisfying.

You've made a start by staying away from the Collection threads as they can persuade you to sell your mother for MAC if you're not on the ball! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You _have_ to be stern with yourself ..and you _can_ break the habit. I think I have it under control now. There's no such word as can't. I'm back in NY at the end of the month and for the first time my makeup list isn't even that big. I just don't _need_ itall. I deleted my Sephora basket down to $32 from $277 too. My boyf (the sweetie) said to me last night "Uh-oh I know you wanna christen your Pro card stateside, if you want anything, let me know". I turned him down (am I mad?!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) cos I don't see the point in going mad and spending his hard earned money just for the sake of it. Besides he treats me enough as it is.

Lilmamaj mentioned about having enough makeup to passs onto her kids and that made me smile cos any daughter/s I have will have a friggin ball with "Mummy's make up and shoes" - it'll be dress-up all day, everyday in my house! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those huge MAC warehouse sales you guys have - we don't have them in England. If one of those were to take place here, then hands up I'd go frickin mental ..but only cos it was all so cheap and I could buy enough for the rest of my make up wearing life!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2009)

some days i am overwhelmed by my collection and it annoys me that i can't wear all of it at once!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes i feel that because i have so many pigments (over 60 samples and full sized!) i never wear them as much as i should! but that's only because i have so many colours! i never use the same colours in one week because i have so many. i just feel bad for the colours i don't get round to using so much!

i'm not totally addicted to mac though. i love it and spend a reasonable amount on it each month. however realistically some items i just wouldn't use so just don't bother. blush for example... i have 8 blushers and that is more than enough for me. when i use one up then i may buy another but for the moment i'm fine. it is hard when i read about the new collections (colour craft!!) where the blush sounds great... but if i'm not going to use it then what is the point?!

same goes for glosses. i have quite a few and i'm trying not to buy many more because they go off the quickest. therefore it's a waste of money to just keep on buying. plus the fact i seem to have about 10 pinks that all look near enough the same!!

maybe i have good self control... but these days i would rather save my money for my holidays than buy something that i know i won't use.


----------



## CoralBlast (Apr 5, 2009)

i understand every single one saying i have enough but i still want more. it's because you always think there is another shade of pink, purple,blue ....etc better or more special than the one you have but what worries me is that when i find the one i like i kind of hardly use it in fear of running out !!

 i wear the glosses i am not so crazy about so i can throw them out and not feel guilty for buying something that didn't work for me but i did end up using, so weird i know. 
i agree with LMD84 i wish i could wear it all at once!!

what bugs me the most is when i go on vacation i hide my make up stuff like it's my treasure and i worry about being away from it, when i am in the car going home i am thinking if it's all going to be there and how devasted i would be if i lost it!! i think i am more than addicted maybe a little obsessed.


----------



## minni4bebe (Apr 5, 2009)

My collection has quadrupled over the last couple of months and at times I feel compulsive. I look at at it and I'm like OMG, I should get rid of some of this but then I can't. I need some sort of therapy, seriously!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes and no... yes because sometimes I have a hard time choosing what to use.. but no because every morning when I walk into my closet and sit at my makeup desk I get a rush at all the possibilities.. lol.. my personal little high


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

I see alot of people say they worry about their makeup being stolen when they are away ..I can honestly say that is the one thing that has NEVER crossed my mind....I mean I really don't think of a burgular being a makeup addict....and if the burglar steps over all the studio equipment, flat screens, wii's, playstations, laptops and jewelry and goes for the makeup then I guess they need to have at it...I know I have limited edition stuff but I don't think I would go crazy I would just have to start over...It would suck...but my makeup is probably worth more now than it was when I paid for it so that is a battle I would deal with with my home owners insurance company...I do have pictures of all my stuff so I will be ready to hit send so they can see it all, thanks to photobucket!


----------



## CoralBlast (Apr 5, 2009)

well it wouldn't have crossed my mind either if my cousin's place wasn't ...well raided in a way, a few years back,  they took everything even her tampons and other girl stuff she had ... you can imagine what i am talking about!! my dad's house btw they went through my rooms window and they actually took frozen stuff from the freezer !!!! please do laugh at it because it's only make up but no insurance could ever help me get my stuff back.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Apr 5, 2009)

I honestly go back and forth.  I keep buying makeup when obviously I don't need anymore, well, I don't neeed any makeup, in truth I'd live without it to be sure.  But you know what I mean?  What normal person wonders repeatedly to themselves if they can get extra insurance on their luggage so that they can take their makeup with them with less worry? 

Makeup is easy, it doesn't take time if you don't want it to.  It can just sit there when you are busy and it will be there when you get back to it.  It 'fits' whether you're a size 00 or 26.  That's it's appeal it's easy, so really it comes down to me allowing myself to be lazy/overwhelmed in other area's of my life. 

I think it's about finding balance, and addressing the root issues but until then there are coping strategies I think we can use. Budgets, and restrictions , to keep you in check.  Reminders like sharing your thoughts with the people you trust or that can related (like this thread) to help you gain and get a hold of perspective. 

I know its something I am working on, and struggling with... finding balance in all areas of my life. 

- snowflake-sprinkled-love-n-kisses xoxo


----------



## MissResha (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am overwhelmed everyday...*I have over 250 l/s and l/g, 16 pro palettes, 5 blush palettes, 30 MSF's*  so imagine all the other items...I have stuff I can never or will never wear...yet I keep buying more....I ask people what color they are wearing and go buy it only to realize I already had it...but because my collection is out of control i forgot....I am really at times ashamed of myself...I truly know it is an addiction and I am pissed that I can't just say NO!! My friend and i have put ourselves on a restricted Buy for awhile because we are both just pretty fed up with ourselves and the MAC addiction._

 


HOLY.SHEEPSHIT!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^ Pretty Pathetic.....Agreed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 5, 2009)

I need to take pics of all the new stuff I have and sell them off. 
My collection is getting no love b/c all I do is buy buy buy and not wear anything. *sigh*


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ I need to, too...I just hate parting with my things.....I truly love them even though I show them no love ...Like you though Glam I get obsessed when I find something I like ...like 5 VGVI SE lipglasses, 3 Metal Rocks, 3 Brunette Msf's WTF...REALLY and why!!!!!!!!????? Seriously, why!!! I have never used a friggin backup in my life!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah Tish I kinda regret buying back ups now, like after that damage has been done. hahaha
The only backup I do NOT regret however, is Feline! I use liner almost everyday so I know this back up will become useful for me. Buy others not so much. 
And I need to become pickier and more choosey b/c I can't afford the upcoming collections if I keep buying backups or things I won't use or touch. 
Its a sad day in the makeup world. *under a dark cloud*


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 5, 2009)

This is an interesting thread. I feel like I hit my saturation point with my collection a few months ago, and ever since then I have been much more discerning in my purchases.  I still get excited about collections, but I feel like it's much more manageable now.

It feels good.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

I know Rach I want to be just like you...I am so impressed how you can stay active in the threads yet still say no...or yes to only 1-2 items...I am striving to be that way now...I am starting with No for Rose...I only want the nail polish...no makeup at all


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^thanks Tish!  I know, it's hard to fight the temptation sometimes, but it's fun to live vicariously through others, and still only pick up an item or 2 here and there when the collections come out. Which is all the freaking time now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Even for Style Warriors, which is an upcoming collection that I am super keen on, my list is still only 5 or 6 items.  And will likely be less than that.  

Just trying to keep it all in perspective.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 5, 2009)

*Starts taking pics of items to sell*


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_^^^thanks Tish! I know, it's hard to fight the temptation sometimes, but it's fun to live vicariously through others, and still only pick up an item or 2 here and there when the collections come out. Which is all the freaking time now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even for Style Warriors, which is an upcoming collection that I am super keen on, my list is still only 5 or 6 items. And will likely be less than that. 

Just trying to keep it all in perspective. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah me too...I have lowered my list to 4 items in SW actually and I vow to stick as close to that as possible.....I am hoping to spend Nothing...but again I know me and I can only be realistic...saying I won't spend anything and doing it is two entirely different monsters

Glam I agree sell it...However I am avoiding the clearance bins as well...spending money in MAC or on here is still spending money and buying stuff I don't need..no matter how great the price


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I need to, too...I just hate parting with my things.....I truly love them even though I show them no love ...Like you though Glam I get obsessed when I find something I like ...like 5 VGVI SE lipglasses, 3 Metal Rocks, 3 Brunette Msf's WTF...REALLY and why!!!!!!!!????? Seriously, why!!! I have never used a friggin backup in my life!!!_

 
I don't know Tish, which is why you should sell one of your Metal Rocks to me!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I want one of her Coc lipglasses.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even though I no longer buy backups, this one is an exception, because it is exceptional!  I know her hubby loves it on her though, so I will need to get it elsewhere, methinks.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I don't know Tish, which is why you should sell one of your Metal Rocks to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_^^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I want one of her Coc lipglasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though I no longer buy backups, this one is an exception, because it is exceptional! I know her hubby loves it on her though, so I will need to get it elsewhere, methinks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No Ladies...I don't want to be enabling...so I will just hold on to these...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why people always want my most prized possessions....Can't just want a Fast Friends...or a brunette....Gotta go for the jugular


----------



## l1onqueen (Apr 5, 2009)

ITA w/ all of you! I was at the counter every week for a while there, sickening I know.  I love Specktra but all of the wonderful FOTDs dont help.  I used to look just for inspiration, but then if I didn't have a particular E/S I would run out and get it-it doesn't help that my counter is walking distance frm my apartment. I'm trying to find a new obsession now. Shoes, perhaps?

OMG You all should be psychologists! I just realized that my makeup obsession stems from the fact that I refuse to buy clothes since I've gain so much weight and refuse to go up a size!!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No Ladies...I don't want to be enabling...so I will just hold on to these...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why people always want my most prized possessions....Can't just want a Fast Friends...or a brunette....Gotta go for the jugular_

 
Girl, you know I had to try!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CoralBlast* 

 
_well it wouldn't have crossed my mind either if my cousin's place wasn't ...well raided in a way, a few years back, they took everything even her tampons and other girl stuff she had ... you can imagine what i am talking about!! my dad's house btw they went through my rooms window and they actually took frozen stuff from the freezer !!!! please do laugh at it because it's only make up but no insurance could ever help me get my stuff back._

 
I agree...I guess I try not to put that much heart into Material things amd worldly possessions...I know they can be taken away at any moment....It would sting I agree...But as long as everyone remained safe and unharmed they can have every tube of lipstick and every material thing I own....just don't f*k with my family.....


----------



## Monakhd (Apr 5, 2009)

This is a great thread. My name is Mona and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

I feel I have it worse or at least the same as many of you:

CONS:

I have to be at work at the crack of dawn, so I only wear makeup once or twice a week (mascara doesn't count!) 
I buy as much as I can afford from new collections, but I buy from previous collections anywhere I can. 
I also have this O/C to buy every shade of something I like.. I newly discovered how much I like paints.. so I have a list of every single shade released & it's my mission to buy every one. Same thing with quads, MSFs, MES, Red l/s, shadesticks, etc
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love to just sit and LOOK at my makeup.. off with the lid, on with the lid.. open, close ..... over and over... 
I reorganize everything all the time.. (good to the side, organize by color, collection 
I get sucked into the whole LE status thing 
I'm deathly afraid of wishing I bought something (VAE, Shrimplette, Lilacrush, Lithograph) 
I know it's sick. That's why my addiction is a secret!! But the next list makes me feel better...and yes, some of these are grasping at straws, but feelings can't be right or wrong right??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PROS:

I think my makeup is PRETTY. I ENJOY agonizing over what is REALLY the prettiest for me to buy 
I don't spend money I don't have on makeup 
I don't buy and then sell to pay my bills 
I never buy backups 
It's really the only thing I spend money on that's just for ME! I rationalize by telling myself that I don't drink, smoke, gamble, etc. 
I'm new to Specktra. Yes, it fuels my addiction as I pour over all the upcoming collections; I also must admit that TEAM NO also keeps things in perspective for me.

In reality, it's no different than men obsessing over cars or tools  or baseball cards or WHATEVER right? Everyone has a_ relatively _harmless outlet.. right??


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 5, 2009)

No, because I've learned my lesson after going nuts and buying stuff I never ever used a couple years ago. Now I think I have a really good sense of what will look good on me and how often I'd wear it and thats all I buy lol.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 5, 2009)

I definitely know the feeling. My sisters and my man talk major shit bout my spending.  I just want to be pretty and I think MAC helps me.  I have fake coach purses and don't ever go clothe shopping.  I don't ever get my nails or hair done.  I don't have as much as Tish but I will before I die!!!! lol I think my spending has to do a lot with self esteem.  I'm getting old and want to still look young.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^ why does it have to be at much as Tish...uggghhh Trust me I am light weight compared to some of these MAC Whores on here...LOL


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ why does it have to be at much as Tish...uggghhh Trust me I am light weight compared to some of these MAC Whores on here...LOL_

 

Tish sorry if I offended you


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks ladies for all your very insightful and supportive posts. I am really encouraged by your advice. I actually talked to my husband last night and told him that I have a problem and that I need to change, and told him the things I will do to help. He was very supportive. I know he doesn't really like my obsession but he usually doesn't act negatively about it either. I just really felt that the person I'm closest to (him) should be aware of it to encourage me and to remind me if I fall off the horse. That's not to say I'm not going to be buying MAC, but it definitely needs to slow down


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Tish sorry if I offended you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girl I am not offended ...I just know I have an issue...stop reminding me...Ernie and them are worse!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Thanks ladies for all your very insightful and supportive posts. I am really encouraged by your advice. I actually talked to my husband last night and told him that I have a problem and that I need to change, and told him the things I will do to help. He was very supportive. I know he doesn't really like my obsession but he usually doesn't act negatively about it either. I just really felt that the person I'm closest to (him) should be aware of it to encourage me and to remind me if I fall off the horse. That's not to say I'm not going to be buying MAC, but it definitely needs to slow down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I agree...But what happens when you have a dh like mine that contributes, enables and encourages....Guess I have to put him on a Intervention too!!! This shit has to bother him...why does he do it just to make me happy...That has to be the reason...surely he sees it is out of control...SURELY!!!


----------



## i HEART pink (Apr 6, 2009)

I have makeup in every part of my apartment including my bathroom, living room, drawers in my closet, and even my CAR! hahah. . I have way too much makeup and I find myself only using what I use on an every day basis. Of the LE makeup I do have, I will need to purchase replacements some how, but only a couple of LE are incorporated into my daily routine. Although  I tell myself that I cannot purchase any more makeup, i am still looking forward to upcoming collections to see if MAC has brought back any of my fav products!

*Some of my fav LE products:*
Goddess blush (LOVE<<LOVE)
Goldenair soft sparkle pencil
Pure girl lipstick (I am running low)
Poise mattene lipstick
Pollen Eyeshadow

i HEART pink


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ why does it have to be at much as Tish...uggghhh Trust me I am light weight compared to some of these MAC Whores on here...LOL_

 
Only because you outed yourself by listing the number of products you had.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am in the same boat as you Tish although you do have me beat on lip products!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i HEART pink* 

 
_I have makeup in every part of my apartment including my bathroom, living room, drawers in my closet, and even my CAR! hahah. . I have way too much makeup and I find myself only using what I use on an every day basis. Of the LE makeup I do have, I will need to purchase replacements some how, but only a couple of LE are incorporated into my daily routine. Although  I tell myself that I cannot purchase any more makeup, i am still looking forward to upcoming collections to see if MAC has brought back any of my fav products!

*Some of my fav LE products:*
Goddess blush (LOVE<<LOVE)
Goldenair soft sparkle pencil
Pure girl lipstick (I am running low)
Poise mattene lipstick
Pollen Eyeshadow

i HEART pink_

 
Pollen eye shadow is one of my favorites as well.  I have THREE backups of it.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 6, 2009)

tish u should take out an insurance policy on all your MAC. like, foreal. OR you could open up a counter in your kitchen LMAO


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_tish u should take out an insurance policy on all your MAC. like, foreal. OR you could open up a counter in your kitchen LMAO_

 
Everything in my house is insured girl...I tried to include my son's baby teeth but they declined....so I keep them really hid....don't want a tooth burglar to get my little pulled pearls....Plus I hide them from him since he thinks they are safely guarded at the tooth fairy's house....My insurance company made me submit pics...they found it hard to believe I had that much makeup...they however believe it now....


----------



## unkn0wn (Apr 6, 2009)

i always feel like someone's going to break into my house and take all my makeup!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

^^^ that is so funny I posted about that earlier...we are all such MAC Addicts...the average burgular is not ..... MAC or used makeup doesn't do well at the Pawn shop..However they may tear up our train case thinking we have other cash valuables hid in it


----------



## MissResha (Apr 6, 2009)

wow Tish!! i pay renters insurance for my apartment, and i told her "The only thing I have that's worth something is my makeup collection"

she laughed

but i was serious lol.


----------



## ninaxmac (Apr 6, 2009)

Speaking of insurance....I live on campus in apartments and they are well known to have fire "drills" or in other words people pulling the alarm or setting it off...anyways I usually grab my computer (macbook <3) just in case the place was to burn down (haha paranoid). Last week we had one and I saw firetrucks, which we never come bc its always a false alarm and i was like OMG MY MAKEUP!!! So now I will be dumping my makeup in my traincase and then run out for safety lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 6, 2009)

this is a good thread. I don't have a big collection compared to many folks on here, but I do have a lot of stuff. I keep an excel sheet of my collection and only buy items that I feel are truly unique. I have never bought a backup. I wear makeup everyday and I use all of my collection. 

Usually every two weeks or so I go through the looks I've done during these two weeks (via my blog) and try to incorporate the colours I haven't used for the next two weeks. This helps me come up with more combination and I get to use all my stuff. 

All that to say I'm not really overwhelmed by my makeup. I buy what I can afford and use what I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now my nail polish addiction is another story :/


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl I am not offended ...I just know I have an issue...stop reminding me...Ernie and them are worse!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh, how you gonna put someone else on blast, lol.

But,
I do feel overwhelmed and I recognize that I have a problem. But I find it hard to stop when

1. You love it. i love the smell, the packaging, the color factor, the ability to play with colors like children play with crayons.

2. You feel feel good when you feel like you look good.

3. You use it as an accessory to an outfit, like I have one green sweater but I have maybe 6-7 e/s combos to go with that sweater, so it feels fresh every time I wear it.

4. People at work stop by your desk to see what you have on your eyes.

5. Your friends treat you like you are the beauty guru but I know secretly that they know I have a problem but are the same people who will ask "Have you ever used Stila, How are they?". 

6. You get hella compliments on it, walking in the mall, work, your man/dh.

Could there more stuff I can do with my money, sure, but if you have the bases covered (house, utility bills, pension (because you definitely need that), kids), what's the harm. People collect guns, cars, video games, shoes, money (Madoff), so what's wrong with my obsession

Now after I have said all that
I WISH I COULD STOP


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_
Now after I have said all that
I WISH I COULD STOP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girl, you don't need to stop completely if it makes you happy and there are so many things about it that you enjoy, but I definitely think that restraining one's self is o.k. 

I know for me, when I am in the collections thread I think "oh well, all these girls are getting tons of stuff from the collection, so I need to too". It's so much easier to do when everyone else is doing it. I just want to get to the place where I am not emotionally disturbed if I pass on an item, ya know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are a few girls that really impress me when they get in those threads and talk about all the items they are skipping w/o blinking an eye. But I've also noticed they usually spend less time in there, so they're not constantly thinking about it. I think there are so many good parts to specktra like the chatter, recs, and mac chat even, that don't make me feel like I need to buy buy buy.


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_
I know for me, when I am in the collections thread I think "oh well, all these girls are getting tons of stuff from the collection, so I need to too". It's so much easier to do when everyone else is doing it. I just want to get to the place where I am not emotionally disturbed if I pass on an item, ya know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are a few girls that really impress me when they get in those threads and talk about all the items they are skipping w/o blinking an eye. But I've also noticed they usually spend less time in there, so they're not constantly thinking about it. I think there are so many good parts to specktra like the chatter, recs, and mac chat even, that don't make me feel like I need to buy buy buy._

 
I feel you, I skipped all of Sugarsweet after I thought I would all about. But i have enough bases 8-9 p/g, 6paints, 6-7 older shadesticks, that I couldn't justify it and that's how I go at collections, now. Buy what I need, maybe want, and that's enough.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 6, 2009)

i actually stopped. im really sick of buying shit. for now.


watch that change next week *smh*


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

^^^ I am right there too...m/u vomit right now....But I'm sure it will pass like a bad cold and I will want it again...but right now....No more....PLZZZ let it last longer than a week ....plzzzz


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 6, 2009)

I know I have way too makeup when I have to keep an inventory list. I have soo much makeup that sometimes that when i look into my bags of makeup i get so lazy to have to search....but there are days thats just fun to go through everything. I do buy no back ups becuz I see it is as when i get home having two of the same thing isnt that fun. Its more fun to have lots od different products to play with....But seriously I need to put up some stuff for sale.


----------



## sweetie (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ it is fun...But try not to keep your makeup in the bathroom if you can....the moisture/dampness will ruin it quicker than you would like..._

 
Really.  Even if it is in a closed container?

Anyway to the topic at hand...I want to thank you ladies for sharing your thoughts.  I'm sure it is giving a lot of people something to think about and maybe motivation to be mindful before they get out of control.  My little bitty MAC collection is miniscule compared to alot of you but I notice that I do get a little overwhelmed trying to decide what look to do, what colors to use, which ones haven't I used in a while.  It slows me down sometimes.  Although I don't think I'm too out of hand right now (meaning I can afford what I buy and I'm not going without to buy makeup), I can see some of the signs that you all mentioned such as thinking I need to catch up with everyone else's collection and feeling that I am going to miss out on something and regret it.  So thanks again for sharing!  It really does help.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

Unless they are in air tight containers moisture will get in....Lipsticks especially are not sealed or air-tight....you are good with paintpots, fluidline, cleansing products, etc....but others no I would not keep them in the bathroom ...the steam from the shower allows moisture to get in..I left a tube of lipstick on the counter while I took a shower and I took the cap off to put it on and I could see little moisture beads on it...


----------



## sweetie (Apr 6, 2009)

^^OK thanks.   Most of my makeup is in train cases in the bathroom cabinet.  I guess I'll be finding another place for them tonight.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie* 

 
_^^OK thanks. Most of my makeup is in train cases in the bathroom cabinet. I guess I'll be finding another place for them tonight._

 
here is a article I pulled from Cosmetic basics 

*Choose a place for lipsticks and creams
*The matter is that if on a box with a cream it is written “to store in a dark cool place” it does not mean, that it is necessary to hold it in the fridge (if, certainly, it is not specified on the label, that it is necessary to store means in the fridge as, for example, oxygen cosmetics). Many cosmetic products do not maintain a strong cold.
1. It is not also recommended to store cosmetics in bathroom as raised humidity, frequent change of temperatures and light exposure the same as also direct solar beams, lead to that means spoil ahead of time.
2. It is possible to hold perfumery in the fridge and the following cosmetic means may be kept in the bathroom - soap, a tooth-paste, and shampoos, balms for hair and shower gels.
3. It is desirable to equip a toilet table in the bedroom near to a window and it will be the suitable place for storage of cosmetics - chilly, purely and cool!


----------



## i HEART pink (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 

Pollen eye shadow is one of my favorites as well. I have THREE backups of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Lucky you! My little pollen has a tiny hole in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I really need to find where I can buy some more!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 7, 2009)

Yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was sort of forced into selling part of my collection and not buying from new collections when DH got laid off (DH told me NOT to sell anything, but I wanted to help).  I sold the things that I did not use enough to warrant having them, and I am totally ok with  it.  I avoided the boards for a few months since I didn't want to be tempted, but now, it's almost like that was my detox time.  I am back to participating on the boards daily, and I still make wishlists for alot of collections, but in all reality, they usually dwindle down to MAYBE 1 thing by the time the collection comes out (Rose Romance will be an exception for me).  Since the Cult of Cherry Collection last fall, I can count on my 10 fingers how many things I bought.  And I am still alive.  I didn't keel over like I thought I would if I didn't buy from EVERY collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In evaluating my collection when I had to sell alot, I came to realize what colors and finishes I like and don't like, and that really helps when I shop now.  I am not getting all panic ridden when I hit the pan on something, or skip collections, because sooner or later, it will be reprmoted or a dupe will be introduced.  It helps to keep telling myself that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

^^^ I wanna be just like you were and are... I'm staying strong


----------



## lovesMU (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my gosh you guys sound just like me in almost every post...I have so much makeup that I would have enough for seven lifetimes if I never bought another thing...

I have been buying MAC for several years now (2001 maybe?) but I really started hoarding Bare Escentuals when I discovered it.  I have a fairly large collection of MAC, but my BE stash is truly ridiculous.  I have 3 tackle boxes (yes, like for fishing) full to the gills with makeup.  I also have a rolling traincase filled to the brim.  I have bags and bags of extra stuff I pick up at work (I work for BE now) just in case I need extras or just in case I want to give it to someone.  A couple of years ago, I went through my QVC account to see just how much I'd spent on BE through QVC, and it was well over $5000.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At the same time, makeup makes me happy.  I don't spend a lot on clothes or shoes ( I swear I can never find shoes I like anymore) and I don't drink or smoke.  When I look at my makeup, even all stacked up in the cases, I get excited.  That's the only way I can describe it.  I feel proud of how much I have, but at the same time, I think I need more.  Not because I don't feel I have enough, but because in my mind, no two are _exactly_ alike, so why not have 16 bright lime greens?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For some reason I've been focusing more on purchasing MAC lately.  I think because I am truly at a saturation point with BE.  I have over 450 e/s, probably 50 - 60 blushes and cheek colors, dozens of Buxoms, and on and on.  My MAC collection isn't as huge...I probably have 50 e/s, a handful of blushes, maybe 10 pigments and probably 50 glosses and lipsticks...even when I was hardcore into BE, I used to tell people, MAC has the BEST lip stuff!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I don't know why I'm like this about makeup.  I could speculate, but at the end of the day I don't really care what the answer is.  I enjoy it and I'm not hurting anyone (except maybe my husband!).

Andrea


----------



## User49 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes the amount i have is overwhelming! Yes I think about mac ALL day ALL night and it is taking over! YES people think I am insane! Yes I worry when I leave the house it will get stolen! (does mac count under house insurance!!) NO I cant stop buying. I love limited edition collections. I think it's not anyone's place to judge where someone finds joy in the little things in life. I don't know what it is about mac, but there is just this quality about the company. It's awesome.

PS Any of you guys who are fed up of how much you  have, I WILL GLADLY take it off your hands for you


----------



## User49 (Apr 9, 2009)

MonaKhd: So true! Yes!


----------



## SHEloveMACnGOLD (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_So I know we all love our MAC here, and it's true that it is totally awesome, but do you ever feel that it's just like taking over your life, literally or figuratively? I have so much makeup that it's just overflowing in my storage areas- it's just everywhere right now, I don't even know how to contain it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Add to the fact that I've been on somewhat of a shopping spree the past little while, meaning it keeps getting bigger and bigger and bigger. Then I feel like I can't stop buying, which is really obnoxious. I'm so worried that if I skip a product now, I'm going to regret it later. Certainly these LE collections are what makes MAC's $$, but then takes mine!! 

And then I get all paranoid that someone's gonna break in to my house and take my thousands of $$ worth of makeup. I'm so overprotective of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone ever feel similarly?_

 
i feel the EXACT same way =/ atleast i know I'm not alone!!! MAC makes us broke.


----------



## mittens (Apr 14, 2009)

I felt like this several months ago, I love makeup but I also hate clutter. While I try to be very organized, I began to feel like all my makeup was cluttering my life. And maybe it's just me, but  thinking about consumerism and my role in it, I began to feel guilty and foolish about my spending. 

So I sold, swapped, and gifted most of it away. And now all my makeup fits into ONE traincase and I'm so happy! All the things I kept are things I love and use. Makeup is fun again, not something that makes me feel frustrated. Anyway, I'm way pickier when buying new makeup. 

(1) I only buy new items if I love them--not just like them, but love them.
(2) I don't buy shades that are similar to others that I have.
(3) If I buy something new, I think of something I can sell, swap, or give away--so that my collection stays at about roughly the same size. 
(4) Periodically check for things I'm not using, things that have to be thrown away (e.g. old mascara, spoiled gloss)


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 14, 2009)

I really hate clutter as well and usually spend every other weekend re-organizing my room, yet I can't explain how my makeup slowly took over my room, so last weekend I went to Walmar & Target after seeing some organization tips on youtube and voila! my makeup collections are now neatly stored away, I can find lipsticks, e/s more easily than before. Once I get a long weekend I want to start pressing some pigments I have and mineral e/s because those overwhelm me more than anything else.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 15, 2009)

I was thinking this today.  Some days I look at my collection and I want to put makeup on but just don't know where to start.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 15, 2009)

It must be the kid in me, because I would like to be able to put all my makeup collections on my face in one sitting.  Oh, that would look so pretty.  LOL


----------



## kisou (Apr 15, 2009)

Haha I really want an overwhelming MAC collection, but I'm a poor college student so I really can't go that route xD! I have to be "responsible" and save money for a new car and for school and for all the things people say I need to be focused on instead so... I actually have to put a cap on my makeup spending. 

The thing that's working for me so far is just buying collections that come every other month! 

The last one I splurged on was the HK collection in February and I spent over 100$-- which isn't really that much... but for me who works a part-time job, that was a big chunck of my bi-weekly paycheck xD! 

It's April now so I'm going to backtrack and buy stuff from Sugarsweet- it seems so much more fun to me than April's Rose Romance. Unless I see it in real life and I might change my mind


----------



## chrissyclass (Apr 18, 2009)

I super hauled today and about an hour after I literally felt nauseous and dizzy. It was either cause by the MAC or the two Krispy Kreme donuts I inhaled!

But seriously I'll never forget how happy and high I felt after buying the entire Moonbathe collection. Now I'm just trying to catch the same high by buying more & more! WTF!!!!


----------



## geeko (Apr 18, 2009)

I think i'm pretty controlled overall when it comes to buying MAC

EXCEPT....when it comes to my one major weakness - blushers or msfs

I have to have almost all the blushers/msfs/beauty powders released with collections! I am a blush whore..I have almost 140 blushers and i still find it's not enough... LOL. i'm underwhelmed by my blush collection. 

OMG....but i think i have enough eyeshadows for now...not very much into eyeshadows although i love bright colored eyeshadows.

Everyone of here have their own weaknesses - some are into lippies, some into eyeshadows, some like me are into cheek products...

so what might be tonnes to one might be peanuts to some.


----------



## amber_j (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mittens* 

 
_I love makeup but I also hate clutter._

 
Me too! That's what helps to keep my MAC addiction slightly under control. I can't stand having loads of stuff all over my dressing table, or having so much makeup I forget what I actually own (which happens more often than I'd like). 

I'm also a bit ashamed to spend so much money on cosmetics when others in my family are being affected by this recession, so I'm only treating myself to a few items now and then and I skip most of the collections.


----------



## Vixxan (Apr 24, 2009)

I feel overwhelmed sometimes but right now I’m just plain out sick of myself. I hate to say but my makeup collection is really out of control.  Two months ago I had almost no makeup at all.  I wanted to put together the perfect makeup collection for me. I did put together the perfect makeup collection for me but I have enough makeup for my future grandchildren, great grandchildren and great great grandchildren.  In less than two months I spent more than $5k on makeup. I can afford this I did not go into debt to purchase any of this but I can’t wear that much makeup in my lifetime.  I wish I could turn my leg around and give myself a swift kick in the arse because I’m so fed up with myself.  

  Just two days ago before I was getting ready to make yet another purchase I tried to reason with myself.  I discovered that you can not reason with a crazy person and of course I made yet another purchase.  

  I know I’m not buying makeup to fill some kind of void at least I don’t think so.  For most of my life my job did not allow me to wear makeup that wasn’t muted, but choice.  Now I can wear whatever color I want and as much as I want.  Maybe I’m just suffering from color overload. I started doing an inventory of my makeup a few days ago and it made me ill.  When will I ever wear 1000 pigments, 250 bottles of nail polishes, 400 eye shadows, when?  NEVER!!!

  I decided to make a drop dead list. My list consist of all the products that I can’t live without (yeah right).  I managed to track down two of the items on my list at one of my local cc’s.  I run down and buy the item but is that enough for me?  Of course not.  The two paint pots on my list would have cost me around $40.00 but I wasn’t content with that after spending $300.00 I finally left the store.  But wait since dumb is forever I had to come home and use that damn Macy’s coupon and order every dazzelglass they had in stock yet another $220.00.   

  I understand how you feel and I am starting to lose my patience with the dingbat know as me.  I think we need a 10 step program, make that a two step program we don’t want to complicate things.  I think that those of us that are having this problem should find a way to help each other out.  No one understands an addict like another addict.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Apr 24, 2009)

So here I am, last night, I ordered backups of my LE Dazzleglasses.   I don't know, to some degree I'm getting annoyed with myself.  I'm usually a reasonable person.   

I need to reign myself in so I can go on a vacation and shop for other things like clothes and accessories.  I am just feeling very 'bleh' today and that is probably a part of it.

I say this now but will I hold through or will I let myself decide that I need to 'try' all the 'new' (to me) things in style warriors.  Part of me really wishes that I was simple like I use to be.  I'd get a makeover at body shop, wear the same e/s look every time I went out.  It worked, now, I have many choices and I DO love changing up my look but its just out of hand.  

Sorry gals I just needed to vent, I'm vexed with myself right now and I know i already posted on this thread but I felt it was the most appropriate place to let it out


----------



## xKiKix (Apr 24, 2009)

dude i am a broke ass college student and i JUST got out of debt from purchasing nonstop in the last two months. but its probably the $0 balance on my credit fee that is calling out to me to swipe my card till i'm in a HUGE debt again.

*insert sigh here* seriously if someone starts a program from makeup addict i'll be the first one to sign up!


----------



## radarlove (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm doing lollipop26's Project 10 Pan. It's really working well! It's motivating me to go back to my stash and actually use stuff up. It dawned on me recently that I own way too much makeup that I don't use. So I'm going to try to use most of it up this summer and only re-buy my essentials.

lollipop26: Project 10 Pan

I'm ashamed as an Environmental Studies student....it's very wasteful for me to buy stuff and not use it. All that packaging and plastic...*cringe*. So I'm reforming my ways. It'll be good for my wallet too!


----------



## Mulls (Apr 27, 2009)

I am out of control. I too need to join Lollipop26's Project 10 pan. I vowed I would only limit myself to a couple of things from the Rose Romance collection but I just came back from my lunch and I hauled yet again! 

I don't know how to stop. Help please!

signed,
37 year old mom from Toronto who's loved MAC makeup for the last 15 years!


----------



## -.LadyKay* (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah I totally look at mine and feel kind of badly about it. Especially when I think about what it must have cost.


----------



## xKiKix (Apr 27, 2009)

even though i dont really have a HUGE collection since i only started nearly 6 months ago, but it has reached the point where i have more than enough for me to use on a daily basis for normal routine and not to mention that i've spent nearly 2500 dollars on makeup. i am totally going to join lollipop26's project 10 pan and i'll be saving up SOOO much money too.


----------



## Melanie1784 (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree with this! i just cant help myself when a new collection comes out i rush to mac :\


----------



## snowflakelashes (Apr 28, 2009)

I am working out my strategy to cope with this by the end of the week.  I feel very out of control in ALL areas of my life.  So am working on an action plan I am such a nerd but I'm making lists, and writing out lots of stuff and going to take a look at it with detached perspective and give myself advice. I'll share if I come up with something concrete and hope it will help me stick to it *G*


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Apr 29, 2009)

I definitely feel like I buy too much make up. Most of it is MAC, but I do have a couple of other brands that I love. The worst part is, I don't wear any make up besides mascara half of the time! My collection is relatively small compared to some of yours, but I am a college student and it's pretty much where my extra money goes.

Sometimes I find myself playing with something I got not long ago and I just swap some of it on my face because I feel like it, even if it's 1 am at night and I've already showered and I'm ready for bed. Usually it's lipstick or eye highligher (not foundation!).


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 16, 2009)

I totally understand what you girls mean. I didnt even know I was using makeup to fill a void. I have tons. And i justify it by saying its for my kit. But the other day I realized I have everything I need, I can't justify anymore. I look at stuff and I want it. Then i look at it again and think i have something just like it, or I don't need it, or I can spend this money on bills. My collection is worth thousands. When I think about it, its unbelievable. I dont think I will ever stop buying makeup. But the rate I buy makeup and the amount I spend on it has to chill out.


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2009)

today was the first day i have ever felt blah about my make up collection!! i have no idea what to use on my eyes... wasn't inspired at all and not one colour stood out to me.  i'm never overwhelmed like this! usually i just feel sad that i can't wear it all at once because all my pigments are so pretty!

i'm hoping i felt this way because it was my 6th day of work in a row (long hours too), i've had a very shitty and stressful week. and to top it off my brows look disgusting and i have had no time to get them waxed!!

in the end i put expencive pink on my lid and blended out with dazzlelight. no liner or anything!


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 16, 2009)

what is lollipop26's project 10 pan?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_even though i dont really have a HUGE collection since i only started nearly 6 months ago, but it has reached the point where i have more than enough for me to use on a daily basis for normal routine and not to mention that i've spent nearly 2500 dollars on makeup. i am totally going to join lollipop26's project 10 pan and i'll be saving up SOOO much money too._


----------



## xKiKix (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xkleverxkittyx* 

 
_what is lollipop26's project 10 pan?_

 
lollipop26 made a rule that she would not buy anymore makeup unless she finishes 10 products so she does not accumulate anymore to take up space.


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 16, 2009)

ooo nice. that makes a lot of sense.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_lollipop26 made a rule that she would not buy anymore makeup unless she finishes 10 products so she does not accumulate anymore to take up space._


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 27, 2009)

I definitely feel that I have way too much make up. Sometimes I don't even know where to start when I wear it. I have soo many colors that don't get much use. Working on fixing that! I went on a nearly two year hiatus of not wearing any make up except once in a blue moon! Pathetic, but at the same time liberating as before I'd never step out of the house without a stitch of make up!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow, what an awesome thread to read.  I'm new to makeup and Mac (started really getting into it 1/09) and I am already overwhelmed with my collection.  I have about 30 e/s, 20 l/g, and 30 l/s.  I also have a lot of NYX shadows and UD palettes.  I tend to go back to the same colors quite often and venture out more on the weekends when I have more time to play.  When I first started building up my MAC collection, I wanted EVERYTHING.  Watching all the youtube GURUs rave about these gorgeous MSF's and lippies...I wanted to swim in it all!  I bought a lot at first, and now that I've learned so much, I try to think about what colors I have and if I already have something similar (that I probably rarely use to begin with).  It's so easy to get caught up in the hype because it does make me feel good to get new stuff and seeing that Black box outside your door is like Christmas morning every time!  As long as you aren't having financial probs because of it I see no harm.  Plus there are lots of other expensive hobbies out there.  It's great that so many women can feel good about themselves by something so harmless.  I love this forum!


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 27, 2009)

What a good topic...Thanks to the OP for starting this thread.

I have recently felt very overwhelmed and guilty for all the makeup I have, especially knowing that there is no possible way I could use it all in my lifetime. I don't have as much as most, but still WAY too much. I have about 100 eyeshadows, 40 pigments, 40 eyeliners, 50 lipsticks, 50 l/g, 25 MSF's, 25 blushes, 30-40 LE palettes, and roughly 20 MAC brushes, along with various other stuff like paintpots, shadesticks, foundations, powders, primers, etc. And I still have a HUGE Mac wishlist!! I just always feel like I need more. 

I also have a drawer full of backups.

I just see the new MAC collections, and I want!! And the ink isn't even dry on my credit card receipt before the next collection is rolling out...I need to stop.

I am seriously thinking about scaling down my collection, but I just don't know where to start.


----------

